# Best Age To Send Puppy To Forever Home



## paws*for*effect (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello,

I think this is my second post on this forum. Generally I lurk here and have learned a great deal by reading posts about varying topics.

I have 2 spayed female Standards who are middle age and we are in the process of acquiring a third Standard puppy. I'll add here that we adore our dogs and would do anything for them.

I have never brought home a puppy under the age of 8 weeks but the small hobby breeder from whom I am purchasing my new puppy wants the babies picked up at the age of 6 weeks.

She has my deposit and I have not found anything negative about her anywhere, and have actually met one of her puppies in my travels, and he seems like a great dog.

Although she has a website, it is not current. The pictures of previous sires and dams are dated, as is the health clearance information and the pictures of the puppies show dogs that are at least 10 to 12 weeks of age. More current information is on a Facebook page in the name of her kennel.

I have spoken to my vet and received his input but I would like an opinion from this forum on whether it is safe to bring home a puppy of six weeks and what, if any, development challenges (physically and socially) I might be facing with a baby this age.

I'm not afraid of the challenge, having raised many dogs over the years, but the reason for this early homing seems to be closeness to Christmas and bad scheduling. The mother has had previous successful litters and appears to be a good mother.

I'm not suggesting that there is anything underhanded going on but six weeks seems a very tender age to me.

I'd be interested in your opinions before it's time to pick up the new baby.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to be very blunt, forgive me.

I would be looking for another breeder!

Are the parents health tested? and have you seen the paperwork?

In California in the US it is ILLEGAL to allow a puppy to go to a new home before 8 weeks. 

IMHO, any breeder who would allow a pup to go this young is irresponsible.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

A puppy is weaned by 6 weeks so technically could go home then, but it is putting a lot of work on you that breeder should be doing. Your adult dogs may or may not appreciate that small of a puppy and may not want to substitute for his puppy littermates.

If the parent dogs have had genetic testing (not just a health check from vet) and if you are prepared for so much extra work, it might be okay.

I personally would look for another breeder. I like them to keep the dog long enough to see what their temperament is like. 

Are you in a hurry for some reason?


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> I'm going to be very blunt, forgive me.
> 
> I would be looking for another breeder!
> 
> ...




Agreed. To each his own but I wouldn't take a puppy at 6 weeks. In probably wouldn't take a puppy home at 8 weeks either ( but that's just my personal preference ).


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I agree with the others. My belief is that 10 weeks should be the earliest for the puppy to leave it's mother and siblings. Puppies need the time to start learning how to interact with humans and other dogs, and at 6 weeks of age, it's just way too young. What is the reason why the breeder is wanting the pups to be pick up at 6 weeks? If she's a reputable breeder she should understand that 6 weeks is way too young.


----------



## paws*for*effect (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.

No, I am NOT in a hurry, hence my concern over the very tender age of the puppy.

Here in Ontario Canada there are no regulations regarding the age of puppies being homed.

I was quite shocked to see the date of pickup specified on my deposit receipt. I don't want to come across as critical but my impression was that pups should stay with their mother and siblings until at least 10 or 12 weeks for social and health reasons. I wanted to get a feel for what the forum thought.

I am sure that health testing has been done on the mother as the sire is from a well very respected kennel owner who is mentioned here frequently and I know that this person would NEVER allow her male to breed with a female that was not certified in all required respects. 

But I don't know anything about the relationships and agreements between owners of dogs from different kennels that are being bred together. Is there some agreement regarding age of puppies at placement? Who makes the final decision? Is there more to it than just paying a stud fee?

I'm looking for input before I contact this breeder and discuss this with her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have never entered into any contracts about breeding so I can't help there. I would just say that I would insist on seeing the paperwork on the testing, not just assuming it is done. There is also a way to look many results up online if you have the name of the sire and the dam. 

Some people actually feel it is better to get a pup at a younger age. I don't agree but hopefully one of them will post so you can decide for yourself.

I hope everything works out for you. Possibly if you talk to her she would be willing to keep the pup longer.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

paws*for*effect said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> No, I am NOT in a hurry, hence my concern over the very tender age of the puppy.
> 
> ...


Hi I think I know the breeder and planned litter you speak of. I would contact the breeder and work out another time to pick your puppy up..she is probably amenable to holding your puppy until after Christmas. 6 weeks is too young for vaccinations. Every stud contract is different and different breeders have different stipulations. I know I would appreciate being contacted before it was discussed with various people and the stud owner. If you do not like her response then I would question if getting a pup from this breeder is the way to go. As I would never vaccinate a young pup before 9 weeks of age.


----------



## paws*for*effect (Sep 4, 2010)

N2Mischief:

I would never have given a deposit if I'd known that I was expected to bring home a 6 week old puppy - and that's my fault for 'assuming' that the impressions I received were correct.

I have the registered names of both parents and have actually seen the health certs of the father online (OFFL, VGA & pedigree) on the owner site. His kennel is first rate and rightfully proud of him and seems quite stringent about who he breeds with.

I will attempt to visit the cert sites to see if I can find the mother. But even then, I agree with those kind enough to respond to my post that 6 weeks is too young.

I may lose my deposit but I'm prepared to ask that the breeder retain my puppy to a more appropriate age.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with others that 6 weeks is too young, but for a spoo I think 7/8 weeks is not so much a problem. Lily came home at 7 weeks and Javelin at about 8 1/2 weeks. I think that if there is health testing and the pedigrees are solid then you should talk to this breeder about keeping the puppy at least one more week, probably 2 and if she is agreeable then go ahead.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It is my belief that puppies should ideally stay with the breeder until 9-10 weeks so that they can receive their first vaccinations at an appropriate age (9 weeks) and be with their breeder until they have passed their first fear period which occurs at around 8 weeks and ends at approximately 9 weeks.


----------

